# Opinion - please (freeware instrument)



## plugaudio (Mar 25, 2011)

here is my first small NKI. 

please criticize.
what i should do better ? 


files with knobs in PNG folder need to be copy to picture folder of Kontakt 
(I can not find better way for that !? !? ) 


sound is based on moog rouge

new link - last one missed one switch : 

http://www.mediafire.com/?59el0vlfiy5ca33


----------



## chimuelo (Mar 25, 2011)

Thanks.....
FWIW.
My AVG Sanner detected and blocked a Virus, so maybe others w/o protection can be alerted.
I will re try later and see if this has been corrected at Media Fire....


----------



## camgoold (Mar 25, 2011)

...........


----------



## Robse (Mar 26, 2011)

Hi,

i like it! The GUI is very nice and styled. The Buttons react a little bit sluggish. Here (it's only my personal opinion) you should make a better classification.



> set_control_par(get_ui_id($knobA), $CONTROL_PAR_MOUSE_BEHAVIOUR, -100)



try to set here the -100 to -200 or -300 ore something else. Works much better imho.


With Kontakt 4.2.2 you can create own resource containers for your pictures. So it isn't necessary to copy them in the pictures folder of Kontakt. This you should also observe. Much more convenient for the users 

The script also looks good (but i have to say I'm no script expert liker others here). I have some basic skill ins scripting. But in my eyes looks fine 

Some improvements could also be: Arpeggiator, Reverb, Delay. If you need little help here or some more ideas feel free to contact me 

Looking forward to the final release. I like it 

Regards,
Robert


----------



## plugaudio (Mar 26, 2011)

thank you Robert. 

I just updated to 4.2.2 . 
thank you for your tip with knobs . - to be corrected 




I would love to keep this little synth as basic as possible - like moog rouge - I sampled from. but I'll think of additional FXs


tra


----------



## Robse (Mar 26, 2011)

Your welcome!

The most easiest way is:

Open the Instrument options of your instrument. Open the panel "Instrument". Then see at the bottom: "Resource Container". Click on "create one". Kontakt asks you now where it should create it. The best is to create it in the same folder where the instrument, samples and so on is. Kontakt then creates some folders. In the folder "images" you can then place your images.

I also know that there is a way to save the pictures in the "your_instrument_name_info.nkr". But how this works, i didn't find out until now. But perhaps some others here know?

As said: I only have basic skills. There are some experts around here which could surly tell in detail how this works .

Regards,
Robert


----------



## plugaudio (Mar 26, 2011)

strange thing with knobs that they work fine with kontakt 4.1 but not 4.2.2

maybe because of 42 steps instead of 127 ?
knobs work fine with mouse but not if controlled via midi .


----------



## EvilDragon (Mar 26, 2011)

It makes sense to have 128 states for knob pictures.


----------



## polypx (Mar 26, 2011)

or 127 if you need an exact centre (bipolar knobs)


----------

